# Sticky  REVIEW: TC AUDIO (Benton, Arkansas)



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

1. TC Audio Benton Arkansas

2. TC Audio

3. Todd Crowder

4. Lots of World Championships and over 25 years of experience


Todd is the reason I got into car audio. Back in the early to mid 90’s I used to play with home audio only. That is until I picked up my first Car Audio Magazine subscription form from Todd’s shop in the back of Kay’s. Seeing those Hifonics and Orion amps with the Kicker subs really changed my life; I was hooked on Car Audio. Man that first S-10 was so amazing how someone could do something so cool in a vehicle. If I only knew what Todd and his shop were going to produce in the future I would have been beside myself.

SEPP "Skill Experience Patience Perfection" is a great way to start off about Todd and his crew at TC Audio. Todd has been in business for over 20 years and has created some of the coolest rides and over 30 world championship wins. With Todd it does not matter if you want a sub or a full blown competition setup; Todd, his shop, and Team TCA will always have time for you. So not only do you get great work you get a team of individuals that will take care of you. The end product out of Todd’s shop is nothing short of exceptional. 

Take the time give him a call or stop by his shop if you are interested in a great install or good gear. It is getting harder to find shops that provide equipment with manufacture warranty. Todd is factory authorized for Kenwood Excelon, Audison, Hertz, Diamond Audio, JBL, Rockford Fosgate, Hybrid Audio, and Wet Sounds. He also carries many other brands and can get you anything you want.

Some TC Audio work:

Gallery - Category: 2007 Nissan Maxima


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: TC AUDIO Benton Arkansas*

I live in batesville and would be interested in talking to you about helping with an old school install for competition in a 2010 Viper...keith


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: TC AUDIO Benton Arkansas*



Doc ProMos said:


> I live in batesville and would be interested in talking to you about helping with an old school install for competition in a 2010 Viper...keith


Hey Keith,

best to contact Todd directly via the information provided by a third party above 

Bing


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

thanx... will do


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: TC AUDIO (Benton, Arkansas)*



Doc ProMos said:


> thanx... will do


sent you a pm with contact info as well


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: TC AUDIO (Benton, Arkansas)*

Excellent install. TC Audio and Todd do outstanding work, I have seen/looked over multiple installs they have done and everyone has been excellent.


----------



## I Need Bass (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: TC AUDIO (Benton, Arkansas)*

super nice...bet they could perform a miracle install in my "92 stepside


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: TC AUDIO (Benton, Arkansas)*

Probably heading up to the shop today myself.


----------

